# What to do about choking sensation in my sleep



## ocdibs (May 31, 2013)

I woke up two nights ago having a sensation of choking. I thought I was having an allergic reaction to mixing Tylenol and Omeprazole and antidepressants. I went to the ER and the doctor said that the acid was splashing into my throat and that was causing some valve to close and that was what I was experiencing. The doctor reassured me that I would wake up and wouldn't choke to death in my sleep from this. I tried to sleep normally last night (I have raised the head of my bed about 12 inches) but I kept waking up because I felt this sensation that I was stopping breathing. It's hard to explain, it's not choking, it's like missing your breaths. Has anyone else experienced this? Have you found anything to help? I can handle the acid taste in my mouth, not eating things I like, but I can not handle this sleep deprivation and insanity. Thank you for any help


----------



## Cadences (Aug 14, 2013)

Im not sure if what i experience is the same as you but GERD causes crazy sleepless nights for me!
I would describe mine as waking up suddenly not breathing but with the intense sensation that i am going to vomit. But once i open my eyes that second the feeling is gone and i fall back asleep. This may happen anywhere from 1-15 times a night for me.

Every time i bring it up to my GI's they do not seem too concerned, but i do believe it is only the acid coming far up in my throat and up to my sinus. What i found to help is kinda doubling my RX. I take 40mg of Protonix in the AM and then usually i can sense around 6-9pm if im going to have a bad night and if so i can take another 40mg protonix if needed and it helps also.

Have you had a scope recently or swallowling tests done to make sure you have no real damage from acid in your throat?


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

How steep is the slope of your bed? I've slept on a very steep incline for decades, to avoid this very problem. Before my fundoplication I actually slept in a recliner for two years to avoid this symptom. The surgery allowed me to sleep in a bed again, with a steep incline. How to Elevate the Head of a Bed


----------

